# I have a deer problem



## Buckshot00

in my garden. Any help would be appreciated. I have a fence inside a fence and he is still getting in somehow.


----------



## lone wolf

Buckshot00 said:


> in my garden. Any help would be appreciated. I have a fence inside a fence and he is still getting in somwhow.


With an avatar like that I would think they would be dead already!


----------



## JB Weld

If it is possible, I would put a hot wire on the top of the fence. One touch, and that deer will not be back.

Another method that works well is the SSS. Shoot - Shovel - Shut-up 
Although, if I shoot one as a nuisance animal, I am going to clean it and eat it.


----------



## lloyyd

I would suggest a good marksman.


----------



## lone wolf

Dog or motion sensor lights or both .


----------



## avason

We have good luck with milorganite. It seems to keep them away. 
http://www.milorganite.com/


----------



## Greenthorn

We use capsaicin spray. Hot pepper sauce......if you have Mexican deer it may not work.


----------



## Rudedog

My buddy uses shavings of Irish Spring bath bars. I don't know whether it works or not. Sounds crazy to me.


----------



## KenJax Tree

JB Weld said:


> If it is possible, I would put a hot wire on the top of the fence. One touch, and that deer will not be back.
> 
> Another method that works well is the SSS. Shoot - Shovel - Shut-up
> Although, if I shoot one as a nuisance animal, I am going to clean it and eat it.


No shovel needed, just a knife and meat grinder.


----------



## 066blaster

1/4 cup of minced garlic and a beaten egg in a gallon of water, let sit a couple hours strain it into a sprayer. It works. But I wouldn't spray it on thing's you want to eat. But spray it around your garden. Another thing that works for a small area is a radio playing at night. Quiet enough that it doesn't bother you. Or make a scare crow. Or hang a sweaty work shirt in there


----------



## Del_

Seven foot tall electric fence works well here. 

Enclosed about 3/4 of an acre.

I drilled 10ft. 4x4 post and used poly pipe through the post to isolate the fence from the post. Cheap and works real well. Have a large charger running at 16k volts.


----------



## Buckshot00

Thanks. I would shoot him but he only visits at night.


----------



## bowtechmadman

I have had good success with mono fishing line. Run at couple feet high all the way around...they won't like not being able to see what is touching them.


----------



## Buckshot00

Rotten egg mist has deterred the deer so far. Knock on wood.


----------



## Oldmaple

My father in law used bags of dog hair he got from a groomer. It would work once the corn got high enough to hide a dog. He didn't even have a fence.


----------



## 066blaster

I trust the garlic egg spray mix more than my deer fence. A fence can fail the spray never does. Been spraying my asparagus I'm letting grow out.. The dear eat the tips off it and mess it up.


----------



## waxedhands

Rudedog said:


> My buddy uses shavings of Irish Spring bath bars. I don't know whether it works or not. Sounds crazy to me.



Worked for us too. Also had a couple full bars hanging nearby.


----------



## dor-moor hands

A guy I work with saves his hair from haircuts and puts it around his garden. It seems to work he doesn't have any fencing


----------



## Buckshot00

Rotten egg spray is working so far.


----------



## hayboy

Electric fence wire about 8 in. high, working for me last 4/5 yrs. Thought the guy that told me this was nuts, I am so sorry, I now believe.


----------



## alleyyooper

No problems with deer in my open garden even the sweet corn was left alone despite it being beside a over grown vacant field and a lot of deer in our yards for 29 years. Last year since it is just me and the wife I switched to raised beds to just grow a few things I really like picking and eating standing by the garden, still no problems. This year the dam deer ate the tops off several of my tomato plants and egg plants. I put it all inside a dog kennel fence except one end just 6 feet from my pole barn door. the dam deer found that opening and again ate some tomato plant tops off. I now have a electric fence around it all.
I did use the fish line knee high for many years around the wife's flower gardens and it did work just fine. Some times I would have to replace a section of broken line but the deer were not eating any thing I think they were to spooked from the fish line they couldn't see and kept going.

Come deer season I can buy 5 doe tags a day over the counter for the whole fire arm season. I will be eating a lot of meat in 2016.

 Al


----------



## gary courtney

Buckshot00 said:


> Rotten egg spray is working so far.


that would keep me out!


----------



## Buckshot00

I harvested all my onions, potatoes, field peas, and butterbeans without further incident. Most of the okra has been harvested. Watermelons and canteloupes are coming in daily, so hats off to rotten egg spray.
To edit-I will be harvesting some deer this year.


----------



## lone wolf

https://wiki.ezvid.com/best-scarecrow-sprinklers?id=bng


----------



## Buckshot00

lone wolf said:


> https://wiki.ezvid.com/best-scarecrow-sprinklers?id=bng


Thanks lone wolf.


----------



## lone wolf

Buckshot00 said:


> Thanks lone wolf.


Im going to get one to keep my crazy dog out of the landscaped areas he is digging up every day


----------



## stillhunter

While you're at it, put out some corn (away from the garden) and fatten him up for deer season !


----------



## hayboy

Corn=Golden Nuggets


----------



## JakeG

Sure wish my garden would grow some deer! 

Glad the spray worked out for ya! I'll put that tip hopefully in my longterm memory file


----------



## Greenthorn

lone wolf said:


> Im going to get one to keep my crazy dog out of the landscaped areas he is digging up every day


Let us know how well this works, I've been reading the reviews at amazon, and everybody says "don't buy the cheap ones"
I am thinking about getting one too, I had no idea these existed, thanks.


----------



## lone wolf

Greenthorn said:


> Let us know how well this works, I've been reading the reviews at amazon, and everybody says "don't buy the cheap ones"
> I am thinking about getting one too, I had no idea these existed, thanks.


I guess I cant buy the cheap one then.


----------



## alleyyooper

I bought this one.
http://www.patriotglobal.com/en-us/energizers/ac-110v/pmx50?scc=ca&src=ab
Isn't the most expensive or the cheapest either. *2 year full replacement warranty (including lightning) which many will not cover.*
Mine said made in New Zealand on the box so assume not a cheap China hunk of junk.

Saw a deer touch it and it jumped way high and ran away. Have not seen a deer near the fence since.

 Al


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Buckshot00 said:


> I harvested all my onions, potatoes, field peas, and butterbeans without further incident. Most of the okra has been harvested. Watermelons and canteloupes are coming in daily, so hats off to rotten egg spray.
> To edit-I will be harvesting some deer this year.



Wow, early season? Around here we still have another 2 months before harvest time.


----------



## Buckshot00

ValleyFirewood said:


> Wow, early season? Around here we still have another 2 months before harvest time.



lol. Yea. You're in Alaska.


----------



## mesupra

Feed em and eat em way better eating than vegetables anyway


----------



## alleyyooper

I like areal thick slice of tomato with bacon white bread toasted slathered with Mayo.

Or a thick juicy venison burger on a toasted bun toped with a thick slice of tomato and onion.


 Al


----------



## lindnova

I had deer and rabbit problems and had to build a cheap fence that I move to rotate my crops every year. I still grow onions potatoes and squash outside the fence. 

Used long steel T posts with fiberglass extensions u-bolted on to the top. Heavy chicken wire on the bottom 3 ft and 3 rows of electric up to around 8-9 ft tall. Zip ties to hold the wire mesh on and a gate made out of the wire with 2x4's nailed on and a bungee cord. I have a buried high voltage wire to the shed (just right of the tractor in the picture). I don't even normally turn on the electric. This spring the deer started eating my peas by reaching through the fence. One day with the electric and they stopped. Should have had a camera on it to see the surprise.


----------



## Michigan Escapee

Blood meal used to be the way to go, if you don't mind a few random scavengers licking the ground around your garden. ;P 40-50 pounds of it won't set you back a whole lot, and you get long term nitrate release out of it as part of the bargain.


----------



## amberg

dor-moor hands said:


> A guy I work with saves his hair from haircuts and puts it around his garden. It seems to work he doesn't have any fencing



My neighbor did the same thing, he had the barber shops in town save the hair in feed bags. He would make a strip about 6" wide all way around the garden with it, he said it kept the rabbits out also.


----------



## U&A

Buckshot00 said:


> Thanks. I would shoot him but he only visits at night.




I would take the time to stay up one night on the weekend and shoot it. fallow you local laws but if its a nuisance than its hard for you to get in trouble for shooting it. crop damage is a bid deal.


----------



## polkat

I use the smelliest soap as mentioned and have had success. I also sprinkled hair around and that has worked as well. Danm dogs ate the soap


----------

